# Calling all "Turkey Jerkies"



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking for a response from all those fellow team members of the "Turkey Jerkies" to give this season another go at it!! If your out there and interested, let me know!!


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm in. I also have a buddy that can help round out the team.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Team Bell's said:


> I'm in. I also have a buddy that can help round out the team.



Excellent....Have him post up in here stating he's being recruited by you so i know where we stand for team members. Thanks!!


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

Will do. We're both going to give it a go with the stick and string this year (with the SBE IIs "on call" if need be).


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm interested and am the guy Team Bells is talking about


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking good so far!! I know tc scout is planning on being on the team again, and i think so is WillHunt4Food. Just need them to see this post and make it official. Lets see where this go, and we might have to recruit 1 more jerkie!!


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi guys and welcome to our new team member obeRON.
Yes, I am in for sure, can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey fellas! I'm ready to bag some gobblers as well. Welcome obeRon! It's good to have ya on the team! This warmer weather is really getting the blood flowing.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

We've got the Fab 5, but who is our 6th man off of the bench?


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, we have 5 for sure!! What do you all want to do about getting the final team mate?


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

1. Do you guys want to keep the same banner with the names changed?
2. Go back to the original 2010 banner?
3. Get a new banner?
Or would someone else like to design a new banner.
We will go with a majority vote with our five members we have now.
Cast your vote Jerkies.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

I say go back to the 2010 banner... the year that we all tagged out and took 2nd place. In most years, punching 6 tags should put you in the running for the title.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Im up for going back to the 2010 banner. Your right, we did GOOD that year, and with the new banner last year, ummmmmmmm not so good.... Im game for the 2010 banner, maybe it means something to the Turkey Jerkies.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

nmutroy said:


> Im up for going back to the 2010 banner. Your right, we did GOOD that year, and with the new banner last year, ummmmmmmm not so good.... Im game for the 2010 banner, maybe it means something to the Turkey Jerkies.


I don't even remember seeing the 2010 banner, but it must've had some mojo! But come to think of it, I shot a jake back in 2010 and a mature tom in 2011. Hmmm...


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, it's official; I'm going turkey hunting in 2012. I just bought my 234 tag online (along with fish and deer combo) and saved $9 with the 15% discount.

Game on!


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

We have 3 votes for the old banner with my vote.
As soon as we get out 6th member, I will redesign the old banner with the new names.
Has anyone decided on selecting a 6th member? A friend of a member maybe. Or do we just go with a "free agent" on the forum?


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

The old banner sounds good to me... My idea for a 6th didn't work, so unless someone has an idea, we can begin the "Interview Process" on some free agents. lol


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

We might have to look to pick someone up. I heard free agency opened up at 4pm yesterday. You think that Manning kid is available? I would think he might be able to jellyhead one with a tight spiral. But then again, he seems like he's always barking out orders at the moment of truth. He might spook the birds.

What about soolayouthunter?


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Well fellas, do we place an add in the serious turkey hunter team member wanted section ?
Who would like to "interview"the applicants?


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, I pulled a few strings and brought in a ringer for the spring. My brother. His second language is turkey, he's good. I'll have him sign in here in a bit.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

What? No mut roy in the contest?!!?!:sad:


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Is nmutroy officially out or still up in the air?


Up in the air right now I guess, haven't heard anything.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Jan 26, 2012)

WillHunt4Food said:


> We'll call it a Sophomore slump. lol
> 
> June 5th is judgement day, we'll see how the Jerkies stack up against the "mighty" spring thunder.



:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

JBIV said:


> 2010 Michigan Sportsman Turkey contest
> 
> And the winners are.......
> 
> ...


I seem to remember helping put the "WHOP" in whopping.

You're right though...nobody remembers second place.
And the 2011 WINNERS are.... 



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> THE SNOOD DUDES with 285 points and 6/6!!!!!
> 
> 2nd - Spring Thunder 245 points 5/6


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Who let all the turkeys in? :lol:


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

nmutroy has informed me today that he is out for sure.
Need your input on nominating a new captain and obtaining a new team member.
We do have an official team thread under the 2012 Spring Turkey Hunting contest.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

That's unfortunate... I've posted on the official team thread with some suggestions.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry guys, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do, right? I still may get out hunting a couple times here in the UP, but i figure its best for the team to find another "for sure" hunter. Its a possibility i don't get out at all. Ill still be checking in throughout the season. Good luck Jerkies!!!!


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

nmutroy said:


> Sorry guys, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do, right? I still may get out hunting a couple times here in the UP, but i figure its best for the team to find another "for sure" hunter. Its a possibility i don't get out at all. Ill still be checking in throughout the season. Good luck Jerkies!!!!


No hard feelings, we totally understand. Definitely check in with us during the season! Best of luck!


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

nmutroy said:


> Sorry guys, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do, right? I still may get out hunting a couple times here in the UP, but i figure its best for the team to find another "for sure" hunter. Its a possibility i don't get out at all. Ill still be checking in throughout the season. Good luck Jerkies!!!!


You can be an honorary member


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Team Bell's said:


> You can be an honorary member


Absolutely!


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Fellow jerkies,
I have invited Mr pike to join our team and he has accepted. 
I asked him to sign in and introduce himself. Please welcome him into the jerkies.
Thanks tc
I will be out of town for the weekend. Will redo the banner and update the team roster on Mon.
Have a good weekend jerkies.


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Absolutely!


That's for sure, we will still need some guidance  Keep in touch nmutroy, hope you can still find a little time to chase them turkeys.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

tc scout said:


> Fellow jerkies,
> I have invited Mr pike to join our team and he has accepted.
> I asked him to sign in and introduce himself. Please welcome him into the jerkies.
> Thanks tc
> ...


Are we sure that Mr. Pike is on our team? I've seen his name mentioned on a few other team's threads.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Team Bell's,
He has signed in on the jerkies team on our contest thread.
tc


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

Great, welcome Mr. Pike!


----------

